# NJ BMWCCA Autox Round 6 - 9/19/04



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

No more conserving tires
No more working on driving line
No more cone hunting
Now we make rumratt cry  :AF330i:
It's time for fun! 

Only question is...will it rain :eeps:

This will be our last event in S. Plainfield before we move. http://njbmwcca.org/sched.htm

Course looks really fun! http://njbmwcca.org/AutoxMaps/HR040919.jpg


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Ug, rain would suck. Wouldn't that be a fitting way to say good bye to the South Plainfield lot?


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

Rain *would* suck. I'll see you guys Sunday. :wave:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

It looks like the rain may be over by Saturday night. :banana: Keep your fingers crossed.


BTW, Elwood, are you moving or stationary in that picture? It's hard to tell since you don't drive fast enough to create any blurring effect in the motion pictures. :rofl:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> It looks like the rain may be over by Saturday night. :banana: Keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> BTW, Elwood, are you moving or stationary in that picture? It's hard to tell since you don't drive fast enough to create any blurring effect in the motion pictures. :rofl:


 :bareass: Probably stationary at the gate, waiting for a pokey girly blue car to finish up.


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

The weather looks a bit cool and windy but we should have a dry day. See y'all on Sunday.



Ed


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

New linky http://njbmwcca.org/

New website going up it appears. Dedicated Autox page is AWOL.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

Going to be cold outside tomorrow folks, wear a sweater.

And I won't forget my lunch this time -- I did last time, figuring there would be a little break -- and I was STARVING


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Hercules said:


> Going to be cold outside tomorrow folks, wear a sweater.


I wonder how my Conti's will do in the cold.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

rumratt said:


> I wonder how my Conti's will do in the cold.


 Hah my tires are near bald... this will be my last auto-x until I replace the tires, which won't be until the end of October or so


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

Holy cow that was fun today -- I felt a lot better going around this time than last -- I was really feeling pressure last time with the instructors and all that 

I didn't get in one clean run, but I think it's because I'm overdriving and trying wayyyyy too hard. My best run of the day was 59.808 WITH a cone... so I have to stop hitting them to get into that 57 range 

Watch out when I get new tires though guys... you're in trouble!


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Hercules said:


> I didn't get in one clean run, but I think it's because I'm overdriving and trying wayyyyy too hard. My best run of the day was 59.808 WITH a cone...


I had a rough day too. Only 3 of my 7 runs were clean, and I think I hit a total 8 cones during the day. :tsk: One cone left scratches on my bumper, and another cone sent my fog light cover flying across the parking lot and it got beat up pretty bad.  I'm trying to remember why I bring a relatively new $40K car to autox's.. :tsk:



> Watch out when I get new tires though guys... you're in trouble!


Your tires are no worse now than if they had full tread on them. :dunno: Deep tread only helps you when there's water on the ground (race tires have no tread). Also, when much of the tread is gone the tires are lighter, and it's smaller in diameter so it gives you some gearing advantage.

But I forgot the type of tires you have. If they're crappy tires, then of course getting a better tire will help.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Weeeeee! I had a blast! No prior agenda to stick to (smooth runs/cone hunting) made this event sheer fun wheel time. Just check the tape, and without concentrating hard like I did last time, my turn in was markably improved :thumbup: 

Unfortuantely none of the runs looked terribly stellar, so when I get around to it, I'll post either my total disregard for a slolam, or my my tail happy o sh1t moment :rofl:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

rumratt said:


> I had a rough day too. Only 3 of my 7 runs were clean, and I think I hit a total 8 cones during the day. :tsk:


You only need one clean run. :eeps:



> One cone left scratches on my bumper, and another cone sent my fog light cover flying across the parking lot and it got beat up pretty bad.  I'm trying to remember why I bring a relatively new $40K car to autox's.. :tsk:


I was taking a look under the front of the RX-8 today...I'm missing a bunch of fasteners and there are a couple broken plastic pieces. Some light evidence of scratching in vulnerable parts of the front...but only if you're specifically looking for it.

RX-8s are lot cheaper than 330s (hint, hint)



> Your tires are no worse now than if they had full tread on them. :dunno: Deep tread only helps you when there's water on the ground (race tires have no tread). Also, when much of the tread is gone the tires are lighter, and it's smaller in diameter so it gives you some gearing advantage.
> 
> But I forgot the type of tires you have. If they're crappy tires, then of course getting a better tire will help.


The composition of the tread compound changes in many tires as you wear closer to the carcass. Frequently, the compound becomes harder and less grippy than the outer parts of the original tread. I don't know how the RE040s (which are probably on Herc's car) are when they wear down that far but they aren't the stickiest street tire when new. :dunno:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> The composition of the tread compound changes in many tires as you wear closer to the carcass. Frequently, the compound becomes harder and less grippy than the outer parts of the original tread. I don't know how the RE040s (which are probably on Herc's car) are when they wear down that far but they aren't the stickiest street tire when new. :dunno:


Yeah, true. I've read that this is particulary the case for many snow tires. After I hit "submit" I was going to add that discliamer, but I was too lazy.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

I am going to buy the Dunlop SP Sports soon... probably after the next auto-x. Now that I have my beater to take to work I won't be putting as severe mileage on the tires, so I will get good life out of them and now that I'm autoxing with you guys.. I'll enjoy them a lot more too! :thumbup:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Back by popular demand...

Do @ 56.9 secs

and

Don't @ 57+ secs

After that "moment" the car was a twitchy mess. :yikes:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

"Oh that sucked!" :bustingup


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> "Oh that sucked!" :bustingup


 :rofl: After giving a sound clip of you last event, I figured I'd give you something this time  :rofl:


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

Good job Mike, you have a lot better car control than I do  Thanks for the videos, I watch them after to see what I could improve on -- it worked this time, and I managed to place somewhere in the middle (59.8 with a crap cone hit at the end of the course!  )

Anyhoo... I think I'm going to wait until the 18" Azenis come out to replace my tires since they seem to offer the best price/performance ratio and I figure these tires can last me thru the rest of the season (well... at least rumratt thinks so -- "Plenty left!" ).

I am learning though, and this is getting more and more fun for me. I read about a driving school in Nov., but I'm not sure what it entails or where it is, so if you guys got any info on that, it would rule.

Anyhoo.. I'll cya guys at PNC. Hopefully I'll move up the ladder again this time 

BTW rumratt... what was your best time? I am at work and they block downloads on my firewall


----------

